# Why do i have 2.91 gb when my laptop's memory is 4gb



## tetrus03 (Nov 23, 2013)

i have 4gb and it only says 2.91gb usable? help?


----------



## Homeless (Nov 24, 2013)

tetrus03 said:


> i have 4gb and it only says 2.91gb usable? help?



Are you using a 32bit OS?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 24, 2013)

Because some is going to be shared with the onboard graphics, and some may be reserved for other uses as well. Go to start, in the search bar (assuming windows 7, do windows key + s in windows 8) and search for Resrouce Monitor. Go to the memory tab, that will give you a more clear picture of what is and isn't hardware reserved. That seems like quite a bit, but depending on the GPU and it's quoted usage rights that might be okay. Without knowing more about your laptop (system specs), that's about where I would leave it.

It could be a 32-bit OS issue...but I would assume an older laptop at that point as most recent laptops I've had experience with utilize x64, especially when they feature 4GB or more RAM. Seems almost pointless even on laptops to run an x86 OS anymore, at least on something modern to a few years old imho. But that could be a very real situation too...as Windows 32-bit will see 4GB but cannot utilize all 4GB because it's limited to a total address space of 4GB iirc. Where x64 OSes have what 128GB addressable space? I forget the specifics, but a quick google would sort ya out.

Between GPU usage and possible x86/32-bit OS both could explain why you're not able to use the full 4GB memory.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 24, 2013)

What are your laptop's system specs?

I'm asking because some motherboard bios have a 'memory remap feature'. You need to go in the bios and set it to 'enable' otherwise you won't be using your full RAM.

Normally it's the older motherboards which have this feature (my P5B has it but not the UD3R).

Here are some other remedies you might try.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I advise nobody go into depth until the OP comes back. You may be wasting your time.

I've notice an influx of new accounts asking basic questions and never returning. Spam accounts maybe?


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> I advise nobody go into depth until the OP comes back. You may be wasting your time.
> 
> I've notice an influx of new accounts asking basic questions and never returning. Spam accounts maybe?



In response to that I slim my answer to this.

Your OS is probably x32. Get x64. Save time and still provide an answer! hahaha


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2013)

Before asking questions lie this list your specks. Otherwise its a guessing game. Must be a bot he hasn't come back in 2 1/2 hours. Or he posted this on 19 forums and didn't realize this is the only one that matters


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2013)

i guess  your os is 32bit.
32 bit has limitation, so thats why your ram just read 2.91 gb


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2013)

satindemon4u said:


> In response to that I slim my answer to this.
> 
> Your OS is probably x32. Get x64. Save time and still provide an answer! hahaha



no such thing as x32, just as an fyi. its x86


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> no such thing as x32, just as an fyi. its x86




good point.. otherwise answers will lead somewhere again.... Oh Mussels, how come your avatar name or profile name is "MODERPRATOR"? ^_^


Yes everybody knows about 32 bit and 64 bit has a limitations on RAM...

TO OP (ORIGINAL POSTER) or Thread Starter or whatever....

or to tetruso3, here are some readings for you

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/aa366778(v=vs.85).aspx

suggest you search first..... use any search engines.. google, yahoo, bing... duck duck or whatever, it will pop up alot of answers for you..... just search


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2013)

night.fox said:


> good point.. otherwise answers will lead somewhere again.... Oh Mussels, how come your avatar name or profile name is "MODERPRATOR"? ^_^
> 
> 
> Yes everybody knows about 32 bit and 64 bit has a limitations on RAM...
> ...



because i am a derpy moderator. as pedantic as it seems i clarify things like 'x32' when i see them, because it can totally screw someone over googling for more information.


----------



## OC-Rage (Nov 24, 2013)

ok 32 bit your problem go change to 64 bit

maybe your GPu use  a memory

intel Gpu sued if you have 2 GPu


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 24, 2013)

@I advise nobody go into depth until the OP comes back. You may be wasting your time.

I've notice an influx of new accounts asking basic questions and never returning. Spam accounts maybe? 

+1


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 24, 2013)

OC-Rage said:


> ok 32 bit your problem go change to 64 bit
> 
> maybe your GPu use  a memory
> 
> intel Gpu sued if you have 2 GPu




you are mis leading informations..........

even GPU use memory, it will still show 2.91 usable in your Ram computer memories  properties if you have 32bit or x86 windows OS....


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2013)

night.fox said:


> even GPU use memory, it will still show 2.91 usable in your Ram computer memories if you have 32bit or x86 windows OS....



x86 = 32 bit. x86-64 (or commonly x64) = 64 bit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86

EDIT: I may have misunderstood your post.


----------



## OC-Rage (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks fox


----------



## OC-Rage (Nov 24, 2013)

y


Frick said:


> x86 = 32 bit. x86-64 (or commonly x64) = 64 bit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86



32bit cant get 4GB

very easy

thanks good job frick

this link perfect.....................


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> x86 = 32 bit. x86-64 (or commonly x64) = 64 bit.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86
> 
> EDIT: I may have misunderstood your post.



yes I think so. edited my post earlier....


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 24, 2013)

jboydgolfer said:


> @I advise nobody go into depth until the OP comes back. You may be wasting your time.
> 
> I've notice an influx of new accounts asking basic questions and never returning. Spam accounts maybe?
> 
> +1


maybe yes maybe no, if the OP not returning more than a week, lets guess..


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> no such thing as x32, just as an fyi. its x86



True true. Whoopsies!


----------



## shariarkhabir21 (Nov 28, 2013)

tetrus03 said:


> i have 4gb and it only says 2.91gb usable? help?



If it is so, rest of the memory is shared by others and applications.


----------

